# If I got these, where would I tap in for them to light up with the doors opening



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

one thread here was explaining the way to wire them


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

The factory ones tie into a plug behind the glove box. I'd take a test light and see which wire was hot only when the door opens.


----------



## 1stcruzeECO (May 28, 2012)

i been looking to buy those 2 lol. but dont know how to install either


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, if anybody has specific instructions on how or knows where they plug in off hand, even a pic of the plug/wire that is hanging or something that can aim me in the direction of where to go. I don't have a tester and don't want to buckle and buy one if not needed. Thank you though!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i bought this one... doesn't look bad

Cruze door sill stainless steel door sill car door sill 4pcs Free shipping!-in Car Accessories from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## baghdaddy (Sep 26, 2011)

SiK GambleR said:


> Yeah, if anybody has specific instructions on how or knows where they plug in off hand, even a pic of the plug/wire that is hanging or something that can aim me in the direction of where to go. I don't have a tester and don't want to buckle and buy one if not needed. Thank you though!


I installed mine by running wiring from the roof courtesy light, and then down the door pillar, and out to the front and rear sills. This way the sills come on whenever a door is opened. 
It is a little work to thread the wires under the roof panel, and down the pillars, but have had mine wired this way for over a year, with no issues.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

baghdaddy said:


> I installed mine by running wiring from the roof courtesy light, and then down the door pillar, and out to the front and rear sills. This way the sills come on whenever a door is opened.
> It is a little work to thread the wires under the roof panel, and down the pillars, but have had mine wired this way for over a year, with no issues.


You could have tapped into the BCM wire that controls the dome light under the panel in the passenger footwell/center console. Photo taken from another thread, I beleive its the upper wire in this plug, which should be easy to see with a test light.


----------

